

Show HN: A functional tool-belt for Swift Language like Lo-Dash or Underscore - ankurpatel
http://www.dollarswift.org/

======
ankurpatel
Not to be confused with jQuery, this project doesn't extend or monkey patch
the collection using the extension features to keep it purely functional and
to not override any methods via extensions if Apple decides to add those
methods into the collection class themselves as part of the language update.

